# Respect



## SpikeC (Jul 27, 2012)

An example of why I hold the Japanese in high regard was shown in the newspaper earlier this week. Ichiro Suzuki was traded to the New York Yankees by Seattle, and the next day he led off the batting order for New York against Seattle in Seattle. The crowd gave him a standing ovation and he removed his hat and bowed to the crowd. A great show of respect from the fans and from the the player. That is my idea of sportsmanship!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;cgp6PGuHAQw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgp6PGuHAQw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah too bad he went to the evil empire aka the dark side.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm with you on that Spike. I'm tired of owners and fans kicking someone in the back on the way out....ie the Knicks and Jeremy Lin.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 27, 2012)

Seattle has a way of sending good players somewhere else.......


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 28, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Seattle has a way of sending good players somewhere else.......



And entire good teams *cough* SuperSonics turned Oklahoma City Thunder *cough*.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 28, 2012)

It's tough to see a player you are a fan of move on to another team. You want them to keep doing well, but you hate that they are gone.


----------



## markenki (Jul 28, 2012)

I take my family to see the Mariners play once each summer. It will be different this year without Ichiro, our family's favorite player. The end of an era. We wish him well.


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 28, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Yeah too bad he went to the evil empire aka the dark side.



Seeing Ichiro go is bad enough. Going to the Yankees is downright emetic. ;-)


----------



## geezr (Jul 28, 2012)

:coolsign::nicethread:
and :thanx: for the video :thumbsup:


----------



## SameGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> Seattle has a way of sending good players somewhere else.......



Heh. The Mariners are the new Expos? 

We used to call the Expos "the farm team for the rest of MLB" because they would invest so much in bringing along and nurturing all this great talent, only to inevitably send them elsewhere just before their prime.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 28, 2012)

SameGuy said:


> Heh. The Mariners are the new Expos?
> 
> .



I had forgotten that. I love the old Expos logo/hat.
Seattle does have some good fans though. I doubt anything like that would happen somewhere else.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 29, 2012)

Lol when I lived in K.C. the saying was that they were the farm team to the Yankees. It seemed that every good player went there. You would thank that they would at least send to a team out of the division.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jul 30, 2012)

I wish I had a chance to go see Ichiro while he was in the Mainers, when I still lived in Seattle... But I guess now I can see him over in NY.

Ms. Kawano LOVES Ichiro, so she's thrilled. If you look at her book you can find like 3-6 books on him, it's hilarious. I bet she hopes she'll run into him on the streets. LOLOL


----------

